# LOOK KeO Cabon HM Ti or Carbon Ti pedals for heavier riders (Ti axle)



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

Thinking about getting a new set of pedals for my 585 Ultra. My main question is about the Ti axle. I have heard that its not good to have a Ti axle for a heavier rider. I am 185 lbs with a sprinters build (i am only 5'8"). 

Is this true or just urban legend? 

The second question is about going with the HM versions vs the reg Carbon Ti pedals. What are the major benifits of this pedal? any weight limits for either? Thanks for the help


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

mpk1996 said:


> Thinking about getting a new set of pedals for my 585 Ultra. My main question is about the Ti axle. I have heard that its not good to have a Ti axle for a heavier rider. I am 185 lbs with a sprinters build (i am only 5'8").


My 585 Ultra are equiped with KeO Ti pedals, 
and I'm 210lbs and they work out very fine to me.

/Roy


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

I've heard this dicussion go both ways. At times you will see people state that with Titanium Axles the rider weight limit should be 185lbs. Other manufacturers do not state any weight limit at all. I think it all started with Speedplay Titanium pedals where Speedplay actually did state a rider weight limit of 185lbs. for the X1 and X2 pedals with Titanium Axles. Following that... everyone else just made the same assumption for themselves regarding titanium axles. So then, one has to then wonder if the axles on the Speedplays are thinner than the axles from the manufacturer you are considering. Titanium is strong overall, but it isn't that strong when it comes to "SHEER' strength and so it will flex and snap under a lateral load, such as a heavy rider. Most people will tell you... if in doubt, you would always be smarter to use a Chro-Moly or Stainless Steel axle if you are heavier than 200lbs. That seems to be the answer you hear most often when this question about titanium comes up.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

mpk1996 said:


> Thinking about getting a new set of pedals for my 585 Ultra. My main question is about the Ti axle. I have heard that its not good to have a Ti axle for a heavier rider. I am 185 lbs with a sprinters build (i am only 5'8").
> 
> Is this true or just urban legend?
> 
> The second question is about going with the HM versions vs the reg Carbon Ti pedals. What are the major benifits of this pedal? any weight limits for either? Thanks for the help


None of the axles on our pedals have a weight limit, and all of them carry a lifetime warranty. 

The main difference between the HM and regular carbon pedals is the stiffness of the body. Once you're clipped in you honestly don't feel much difference in the two, but engagement and disengagement of the HM's is a little stronger. 

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Chas at LookUSA,

For clearly that up! In fact, I just ordered a new set of 2007 Look Keo HM Carbon Ti Pedals for my Race Pinarello Prince SL. Expensive - Yes! But I feel that the Look feel and quality are very well worth it. I'm also glad Chas that you stated that you're Pedals do not have a weight limit, and a LIFETIME warranty as that is HUGE! Perhaps you should call C-Bike and Competitive Cyclist and refresh the sales peoples memories as both stores tried to steer me more toward the Chro-Moly Axles instead of Titanium on the HM's as I weigh 220lbs. Nice to hear it from the source that your pedals will easily handle my weight. *I LOVE LOOK PEDALS!!!*


----------

